# Raindrops leave milky marks after respray ????



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi

Had my black sapphire bumpers resprayed last week. 
After rain sits on the paintwork and I wipe it away, there are cloudy/milky marks from where the droplets of rains sat. 
After a few minutes they disappear. The body shop said it maybe from the wax they put on ? I wax my car all the time and never had this. 
The strange thing is, the rear bumper is fine. 

Any ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I whould have left it till at least 2 weeks before adding wax for the paint to harden


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

its as the paint is still soft ... should flatten and polish out 

T


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm, I repainted my MIL's bumpers years ago, finnishing with 2k clear and get the same, milky patches where water has rested on the surface. The milkyness fades away after a dry period then being totally invisible !

I think it must be the laquer, but dont know why :-(

Once after using some C1 and C2V3 it did not happen for a month or so, but since then no ammount of wax or sealant stops the milyness when wet which tends to make me think there's a bit more to it than just the lacquer + water, assuming that waxes/sealants are non porous / waterproof 

Any paint experts here know what this is ?


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

You'll find the paint's still not gone off. If you warm it with a hot air gun it'll get rid of the rainspot / milky patches.

Ideally would need running back through the paint oven and doing properly


----------

